# محطات الوقود



## عبدالباسط رحيم (25 يوليو 2009)

*[font=&quot]يااخوان اريد مخططات عن (محطات الوقود)المدنية معروفة من ناحية البناء للغرف لكن لم اجدفي كل المنتديات العربية اشارةالى خزانات الوقود واحمالها وقواعدها وتسليحها وكذلك الاعمال الميكانيكيه من تصنيع الخزانات وانواعها واحجامها وسمك البليت واماكن التنظيف من مخلفات الوقود وفتحات الصيانة وفتحات التهوية واذا كانت الخزانات فوق الارض كيف تصمم وذا كانت تحت الارض كيف تصمم والتاسيسات الصحية ومضخات التفريغ في الخزانات ومضخات تعبئة الوقود وانواعها واحسنها ومنظومات الحريق من ماء وتاسيساته لمكافحة الحريق واقطار الانابيب المستخدمة في تاسيسات منظومة الوقود ومنظومة مكافحة الحريق ومواصفاتها وكذلك الاعمال الكهربائية ومنظومات السيطرة واماكن وتوصيلات الكهرباء وكيفية دفنها تحت الارض بحيث لاتتعرض لاحمال السيارات الثقيلة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]وطريقة صب الساحات وتبليطها بالاسفلت وسمك اصبة وتسليحها اني تعبت ولم اجد ماطرحتة في اي منتدى[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]هكذا يكون الطرح لتعم الفائدة وتحياتي لاخوتي المهندسين ولمن يحمل الاجابة على تساؤلاتي فله الف شكر[/font]*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة مش هقدر افيدك اوي

بس انا شفت خزان وقود فى موقع بترول مصرى و كان مصنوع منst.44 و كان قطرة 20 متر و ارتفاعة 12 متر و كان فوق الارض


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (28 يوليو 2009)

شكراعلى الرد وانتظرمن الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة في تنصيب محطات الوقود (البنزين خانة ) ان يتكرموا علينا مماتعلموا ولكم الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يوليو 2009)

الأخ عبدالباسط رحيم
أرفق لك إشتراطات عن محطات الوقود 
اما من حيث الخزانات فأعتقد انك ستجدها لدى المكتب الإستشاري
الذي سيقوم بتنفيذ المحطة.

وهذا الموقع الذي نقلت منه المعلومات وبه الإشتراطات وغيرها ،،

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/Atlas/directory/ch9/subject5.php


ارجو الرجوع إليه 
علك تجد ما تبحث عنه
وفقك الله.​ 

9-5 اشتراطات السلامة والوقاية ومكافحة الحريق في محطات الوقود 

9-5-1 عام:
9-5-1-1
لا يجـوز الترخيص بإقامة أي محطة أو ترميم أو توسعة أو تجديد ترخيص للقائم منها قبل أن يقوم طالب الترخيص بتقديم دراسة فنية معدة من قبل أحد المكاتب الفنية المتخصصة بأعمال السلامة والمعتمدة من قبل المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني توضح مدى الالتزام بالمواصفات والاشتراطات والقواعد الواردة بهذه الاشتراطات وعلى الجهات المختصة بالبلديات مراعاة التقيد بأن يكون منح الترخيص أو تجديده وفقاً لما ورد بهذه الاشتراطات من قواعد واشتراطات ويكون المكتب الذي اعد الدراسة المذكورة أعلاه مسئولاً أمام الدفاع المدني والجهات المختصة الأخرى ذات العلاقة عن جدية الدراسة ودقتها والإشراف على تنفيذها كما يلتزم بتقديم شهادة نهائية تؤكد مطابقة المنشاة للتعليمات والاشتراطات الواردة بهذه الاشتراطات كما يكون مسئولاً بالتضامن مع مالك المنشاة والمقاول المنفذ عن أي خطأ أو تهاون أو تقصير في هذا الصدد.
9-5-1-2
يتم ضبط مخالفات السلامة والتحقيق فيها وتوقيع العقوبات عليها وفقاً لما تضمنه نظام الدفاع المدني وما يصدر عن الدفاع المدني من لوائح أو تعليمات تنظم هذه الأمور.
9-5-1-3
يعين بالمحطة مسئولاً عن السلامة، ويتولى المهام والالتزامات التالية:

يعتبر المسئول عن السلامة في المحطة مسئولاً مباشراً عن متابعة تنفيذ الاشتراطات الخاصة بمحطات الوقود عند التنفيذ و عند التشغيل. كما يلتزم بالتنسيق مع مركز الدفاع المدني المختص لوضع خطة للتدخل والإخلاء والإنقاذ والإطفاء في أوقات الطوارئ والإجراءات والخطوات التي يجب على العاملين بالمحطة اتخاذها في حالة وقوع حريق أو خطر لحين وصول فرق الدفاع المدني.
يلتزم المسئول عن السـلامة بالمحطة بإخلائها وإيقاف المضخات وعدم السماح لأي سيارة بدخولها خلال عملية تعبئة الخزانات الرئيسية للمحطة بالوقود، وفي هذه الحالة يجب إغلاق جميع مداخل المحطة ومخارجها بمتاريس عاكسـة أو وسـيلة مناسبة وواضحة الرؤية تدل على أن المحطة مغلقة وليس هناك ما يمنع من وضـع لوحة توضح للجمهور أن المحطة مغلقة بصفة مؤقتة للتزود بالوقود.
1.الأحكام العامة لمحطات الوقود2.محطات الوقود الواقعة داخل المخططات الهيكلية للمدن والقرى3.محطات الوقود الواقعة على الطرق الإقليمية4.الاشتراطات التصميمية و التقنية لمحطات الوقود5.اشتراطات السلامة و الوقاية و مكافحة الحريق في محطات الوقود6.تشغيل محطات الوقود7.مراكز خدمة السيارات8.المساجد (المصليات) التي تقام على الطرق الإقليمية9.الاستراحات الملحقة بمحطات الوقود10.مواقف السيارات و الشاحنات الملحقة بمحطات الوقود11.المطاعم و المطابخ الملحقة بمحطات الوقود12.دورات المياه الملحقة بمحطات الوقود13.معالجة الوضع القائم لمحطات الوقود9-5-1-4
يجب تدريب جميع العاملين بالمحطة على أعمال السلامة والإطفاء والإنقاذ والإسعاف في مدارس ومعاهد التدريب السعودية المتخصصة المعتمدة من قبل المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني أو بأحد معاهد أو مراكز الدفاع المدني وذلك بالتنسيق مع المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني على أن تتحمل الجهة طالبة التدريب تكاليف (أو حصتها من تكاليف) التدريب على أساس تكلفة المتدرب الواحد.

9-5-2 الموقع:
9-5-2-1
تتولى البلديات إصدار تراخيص محطات بيع وتوزيع المحروقات والأنشطة الملحقة بها كمراكز الغسيل والتشحيم وخدمة السيارات وفقاً لما تضمنته اشتراطات محطات الوقود والغسيل والتشحيم الواردة في هذا الدليل، وبعد استيفاء متطلبات السلامة وأمن الحريق الصادرة من الدفاع المدني بموجب هذه الاشتراطات وأن ترسل المخططات الخاصة بالسلامة والحماية للمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني لمراجعتها. 
9-5-2-2
يجب أن يتم اختيار طبقاً لما ذكر سابقاً في هذا الفصل من دليل أنظمة و اشتراطات البناء. 
9-5-2-3
يجب أن تشيد كافة مباني ومنشآت المحطة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال ومقاومة للحريق، ويحظر سكن العمال أو غيرهم أو مزاولة أي أنشطة أخرى غير مرخص بها داخل المحطة. 

9-5-3 خزانات ومضخات الوقود:
يجب أن تنفذ طبقاً للشروط المذكورة سابقاً في هذا الفصل؛ حيث تم وضعها بالتنسيق مع الدفاع المدني والجهات الأخرى ذات العلاقة.​
9-5-4 أنظمة الإنذار والوقاية من الحريق ومكافحته:
9-5-4-1
تزود المحطة بنظام الإنذار المناسب ضد الحريق، بالإضافة إلى وسائل استدعاء فرق الإطفاء ويتم التنسيق في ذلك مع إدارة الدفاع المدني المختصة. 
9-5-4-2
الاحتياطات الوقائية ضد الحريق:

وضع لافتات تحذيرية بمنع التدخين داخل المحطة ومراقبة تنفيذ ذلك بحزم.
يجب أن لا يستخدم الوقود بتاتاً في التنظيف.
يجب إزالة الوقود المتناثر في الحال.
عند تعبئة خزان سـيارة الاستجمام (سيارة بيت متنقل) بالوقود يجب اتخاذ العناية الفائقة كإغلاق مواقد الغاز وفصل التيار الكهربائي مؤقتاً عن الأجهزة كالمبردات (الثلاجات) والسخانات عند التعبئة.
يمنع وجود مسببات الحريق والمواد القابلة للاشتعال بالمحطة كما يحظر بتاتاً القيام بأعمال القطع أو اللحام وغيرها من الأعمال التي قد يترتب عليها حدوث شرر أو قوس كهربائي مع تفادي أي ظروف تؤدي إلى الاشتعال الذاتي.
9-5-4-3
معدات إطفاء الحريق:

يجب أن تزود مباني ومنشآت المحطة بطفايات الحريق اليدوية المناسبة كماً ونوعاً طبقاً لما تحدده سلطة الدفاع المدني المختصة.
يجب أن يتم توفير طفايات آلية تعمل تلقائياً عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى حد معين وتركب فوق منطقة مضخات الوقود في سقف المظلة بواقع (طفاية واحدة لكل مظلة).
يجب تأمين عدد كاف من جرادل الرمل الناعم النظيف في كافة أرجاء المحطة وتوضع في أماكن مناسبة وسهلة المنال للعاملين بالمحطة بحيث لا يقل عددها عن (2) اثنتين عند كل من منطقة مضخات الوقود وبالقرب من خزان الوقود وبأماكن تزويد السيارات بالزيوت والتشحيم.
توضع طفاية حريق بودرة كيميائية جافة سعة (12 كجم) بالقرب من فتحة الخزان وأخرى قرب مولد الكهرباء.
يجب أن يكون الحد الأدنى لطفايات الحريق المطلوبة لتأمين مضخات الوقود طبقاً للجدول رقم (9-5-1).
جدول (9-5-1)
الحد الأدنى لطفايات الحريق المطلوبة لتأمين مضخات الوقود​





ملحوظه:
إذا زاد عدد مضخات الوقود عن (عشرين) مضخة فيضاف إلى الجدول السابق (2) طفاية حريق بودرة جافة سعة (12) كجم و (1) جهاز إطفاء رغوي سعة (10) جالون لكل (خمس) مضخات وقود فأقل.​9-5-4-4
مصادر مياه الإطفاء وحنفيات الحريق (محابس الإطفاء):

يجب أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتأمين مياه الإطـفاء بالضغط المناسـب من شبكة الإطفاء بالمدينة أو من خزان خاص لا تقل سعته عن (30000) ثلاثين ألف جالون يقام لهذا الغرض بالمحطة ويزود بمضخة إطـفاء ذاتية التحضير بطاقة (500) خمسمائة جالون في الدقيقة وضغط لا يقل عن (7 رطل) على البوصة المربعة عند مخارج محابس الإطفاء وتركب هذه المضخة في غرفة منعزلة على بعد لا يقل عن (20) عشـرين متراً من منطقة مضخات الوقود أو التفريغ مع عمل التهوية اللازمة لها.
يلزم تركيب حنفيات حريق (محابس إطفاء) يقدر عددها بمعرفة الدفاع المدني طبقاً لحجم المحطة وتعدد أنشطتها وتكون من النوع والقطر المستخدم بمراكز الدفاع المدني بالمملكة مع توفير (محبسين) للمطافئ على الأقل في جهتين مختلفتين داخل المحطة وان يفصل بينها وبين منطقة مضخات الوقود ومنطقة التفريغ مسافة لا تقل عن (15) خمسة عشر متراً ولا تزيد عن (30) ثلاثين متراً بأي حال من الأحوال.
يجب أن يكون حجم خزان الماء كافياً ومناسباً مع حجم المحطة.
يجب أن يتم تأمين خراطيم للمياه وتزود بالقواذف والمفاتيح والمجمعات والموزعات اللازمة على أن يتم وضعها في صناديق تعد لهذا الغرض عند كل محبس إطفاء حسب التالي:





مع ضرورة توفير صندوق إطفاء رغوة بحيث يزود خرطوم واحد على الأقل من خراطيم المياه الموضحة بالجدول بوحدة رغوة تتكون من خلاط وخزان بسعة (18) جالون بتركيز (3%).​
9-5-5 حماية العاملين:
9-5-5-1
يجب أن يتم تدريب العاملين على الاستخدام السليم لوسائل السلامة والحماية المتوافرة بالمحطة بالتنسيق مع الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة أو المدينة. 
9-5-5-2
يجب أن يرتدي العاملون بالمحطة الزي والمعدات المناسـبة للحماية (كالقفازات ونظارات الوقاية وأحذية أمان لامتصاص الكهرباء الساكنة). 
9-5-5-3
يجب أن يتم خلع الملابس الملوثة بالوقود في الحال وغسل أي منطقة متأثرة بالوقود بعناية. ايات الحريق المطلوبة لتأمين مضخات الوقود طبقاً للجدول رقم (9-5-1).
9-5-5-4
لا يسمح بارتداء الملابس الفضفاضة أو الممزقة لأي عامل أثناء عمله. 
9-5-5-5
يجب أن يتم تامين صندوق للإسعافات الأولية بالمحطة يزود بالمواد الطبية اللازمة.

9-5-6 الخطـوات والإجـراءات الواجب اتخـاذها في حالة حدوث حريق أو خطر:
9-5-6-1
يجب إيقاف جميع الأعمال بالمحطة فوراً (تفريغ وقود، تموين، تشحيم، تغيير زيوت، إصلاح، صيانة، الخ) وإخراج السيارات الموجودة بالمحطة ومنع الدخول إليها.
9-5-6-2
يجب إشعار الدفاع المدني فوراً وخدمات الطوارئ الأخرى.
9-5-6-3
يجب أن تتم مواجهة الحريق أو الحادث من قبل العاملين المدربين بواسطة وسائل ومعدات السلامة ومكافحة الحريق الأولية المتاحة لحين وصول فرق الدفاع المدني.
9-5-6-4
عند وصول الدفاع المدني يتم تزويده بكافة المعلومات عن الحادث.
9-5-6-5
يجب أن تعلن هذه التعليمات للعاملين بالمحطة ويتم تدريبهم على كيفية تنفيذها.

9-5-7 اللوحات الإرشادية:
9-5-7-1
تعد لوحات إرشادية وتحذيرية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وفقاً للتصميمات المبينة بتعليمات الترخيص وتعلق في أماكن بارزة بالمحطة تتضمن العبارات التالية:

خطر - مواد بترولية سريعة الاشتعال
ممنوع التدخين قطعياً
أوقف محرك سيارتك
ممنوع دخول المحطة "الوقود جاري تفريغه"
9-5-7-2
يزود كل خزان وقود بلوحة معلومات يوضح عليها السعة ونوع الوقود المخزن به. 
9-5-7-3
توضع لافتة على غرفة الكهرباء يكتب عليها "خطـر - ممنوع الدخول لغير المختصين" وكذا لافتة على غرفة مولد الكهرباء مكتوب عليها "غرفة مولد الكهرباء الاحتياطي - خطر - ممنوع الدخول لغير المختصين". 
9-5-7-4
توضع بجوار مفتاح الطـوارئ لوحة تدل على أنه مخصص لفصل التغذية عن محطات الوقود.
9-5-7-5
توضع لوحات تدون عليها التعليمات الواجب إتباعها في حالة حدوث حريق أو خطر.
9-5-7-6
توضع لوحات واضحة وفي أماكن بارزة تدون فيها أرقام هواتف الدفاع المدني وخدمات الطوارئ الأخرى. 
9-5-7-7
توضع لوحات تكتب عليها تعليمات التشغيل والصيانة للأعمال الكهربائية.
9-5-7-8
توضع لوحات تدل على الأقسام والخدمات المختلفة بالمحطة مثل (محطة وقود، مركز تشحيم، غسيل - تغيير زيوت - صيانة - الخ).
9-5-7-9
توضع لوحات للمداخل وأخرى للمخارج.

9-5-8 محطات الخدمة الذاتية ومضخات الوقود المعلقة:
تطبق بشـأنها جميع المواصفات و الاشتراطات المذكورة في هذا الفصل التاسع من دليل أنظمة و اشتراطات البناء لأمانة محافظة جدة، مع مراعاة إحكام عملية المراقبة والإشراف على هذه المحطات من قبل أشخاص مؤهلين ومدربين لتدارك أي خطر قد يحدث.​


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (28 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله وجزاك الله الف خير يااستاذنا الفاضل مع شديدالاحترام والتقديرلك يادكتورمحمد باشراحيل وارجو ممن 
يبدع بعلمة ان ينورنا بمخططات من ابداع المهندين العرب بكل الاعمال المعمارية والمدنية والميكانيكية والكهربائية لمحطات الوقود وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## neseergolden (11 فبراير 2010)

توجد لدي مخططات للاعمال الميكانيكية والخزانات لمحطات الوقود


----------



## shaibat (7 فبراير 2011)

*خزانات الوقود*

برجاء رفع مخططات للاعمال الميكانيكية والخزانات لمحطات الوقود


----------



## sh_mostafa (7 فبراير 2011)

*ملف مفيد*

أرجو أن يفيدك الملف المرفق


----------



## غسان المرعب (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## osama911 (5 يونيو 2011)

_*الله ينور على الشباب مقال رائع وملف جميل
تحياتى لكم*_


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككوورررررررررررر


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## shabanabohammed (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gogo2006 (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## saida90 (19 مايو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

